# r33gtr rear bench seat,carpet and rear door card.



## damian sic66 (Mar 23, 2010)

as described i need a blue/grey rear bench seat,carpet and the plastic drivers side rear interior side panel. yep,we had a fire.thanks.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.
I do have the rear door cards for both sides but in grey/red like in the Series 3 cars - the cost me £200 IIRC but i***8217;ll be re-trimming my interior now and be glad to sell them at that price.
Also have series 3 rear seats but the colour has faded, £100 and they would be yours.


----------



## damian sic66 (Mar 23, 2010)

*gtr rear seats*

just to clarify,,your seats are the grey and blue type? albeit faded..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

damian sic66 said:


> just to clarify,,your seats are the grey and blue type? albeit faded..


Nope sorry they are grey/red


----------

